# Solved: I need a new laptop



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I feel like mine is about to take a dive. It's not even that old. How sad.

So I want one with Windows XP, of course. Is that even possible anymore?
Without it being a Mini or Netbook. That's too small for me. I want between 15-17". 
My current one is 15.4" and that is more than enough.

Obviously one with a good amount of RAM. If not, I can always throw some more in myself.
Good size hard drive. CD/DVD-RW. 
I want something with good performance & speed.

If I can't have XP (pout) then I will take Windows 7. NO VISTA. 

So what's good? I currently have a Dell. 

I'd rather just order one. I don't wanna go poking around stores. I used to work at Staples.
I don't want someone stuffing accessories and warranties down my throat like I used to have to do to people. 

Any replies are appreciated.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your failing laptop ! I hate it when I am forced to purchase new exuipment, rather than wanting to just update mine to something better.

You forgot to mention what your budget for the new laptop is?? (or maybe your so rich, that money is no object. LOL)


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

LOL....I am not rich 

I would say between 500-700.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Cheeseball81,

This is a link to Which? a UK consumer organisation that's independent and carries no ads. This is their independent review of laptops so some info may interest you, prices in £ not $ so may cause alarm!!

http://www.which.co.uk/reviews/lapt...sh&HBX_OU=50&jtid=57369541&source_code=310RKJ

Richard


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, since she's in the US, I don't know that a UK site is going to get it done.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

LOL John, ya think?

Thanks Richard. I think I need stuff in the US though.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't make clear it was the reviews of the products that I thought might be useful ... I overlooked the fact that different product specs could apply in other markets.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

That's ok


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.frys.com/product/6139019?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

I love my Sony Vaio and if it died, I'd get this one tomorrow


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

LOL it's out of stock online - can't ship it - only available in stores - we don't have any around here.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

dang, and that's a REALLY good price


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're no help! *smack* 

- runs away -


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Cheeseball81 said:


> You're no help! *smack*
> 
> - runs away -


  If I get any more ideas, I'll post


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thank you.  appreciate it.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.frys.com/product/6165569?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

That's advertised today for $699  that would be sweet too....maybe you need to move


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

LOL. I will be sure to tell my boyfriend that we need to move to Oregon so I can get a sweet deal on a laptop.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I ended up ordering a Dell. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Which one? Inquiring minds and all. Dells are good too!!!!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

The Vostro 3500 nosey pants


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Cheeseball81 said:


> The Vostro 3500 nosey pants


----------

